# Domain Issue



## mAcRoS (May 20, 2009)

Hello !

We encountered a problem while trying to register the domain name "freebsd.md" for our local FreeBSD mirror. Now, it is reachable via http://www.bsd.md, and the official FreeBSD mirror is on free.bsd.md.

The problems is that that domain is already in use, by an individual.

We even found that guy, and asked him to transfer the domain to us, for the 50$ price, the price nic.md asks for new domains. But the guy told us that he bought this domain for re-selling (true cybersquatting ?), and he wants for it 500$ !!! 

This is very funny, and in the same time - sad.

Is there any possibility to force him give the domain to FreeBSD community ?

Thank you all for help !!!


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, you can try hiring a lawyer but that's probably a lot more expensive then the $500 he asks for it.


----------



## trev (May 20, 2009)

> Domain name: freebsd.md
> Registrant: Individual
> Created: 2004-05-11
> Expiration date: 2010-05-11
> ...



As he's had it "parked" since 2004-05-11, it's probably cost him close to that  Let him wear the cost for longer...


----------

